# Android Market Leak 3.2.0 working on Alpha [ Based on Ice Cream Sandwich ]



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have tried to flash the booatable zip with cw and all went fine!
The market is tablet optimized so it is easy to find apps!
Here you woll find the files and info how to installa it !
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=18288455#post18288455


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

Bah I just can't get it to work.

Tried the second method - Nothing changed.

Now with this topic I tried to flash it - same difference. I have put the zip into the touchpad - rebooted into clockworkmod and installed the zip from the sdcard. Isn't it how it is supposed to be done? I'm new to android, maybe I missed something.

Cheers


----------



## Icefeet (Oct 3, 2011)

how do you know it didn't work? Worked fine over here did you check the market version after install, i noticed no difference between the ui of 3.1.5 and 3.2.0


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmm the touchpad says I have got version 3.2.0 installed... thats odd. Shouldn't I see a UI difference like in the topic Jura_2k5 linked us to? Because the UI looks the very same when compared to the one I had going since I installed this mod on the touchpad (I don't know what version of the market I had on before).


----------



## juanjico (Oct 12, 2011)

Works perfect for me! New market is awesome in tablet format.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't own Root Explorer and have always gotten by with ES File Explorer on my phone. Unfortunately ES File Explorer will not mount on the CMTouchPad, I have also tried Astro & File Expert with no success. When you enable root superuser confirms but when you go to mount it errors. Anyone have any luck with a file browser other than Root Explorer that will actually mount??


----------



## JesusFreak316 (Sep 8, 2011)

aptraum said:


> I don't own Root Explorer and have always gotten by with ES File Explorer on my phone. Unfortunately ES File Explorer will not mount on the CMTouchPad, I have also tried Astro & File Expert with no success. When you enable root superuser confirms but when you go to mount it errors. Anyone have any luck with a file browser other than Root Explorer that will actually mount??


 Yes, reflash cm7 through clockwork mod recovery (as opposed to through acmeinstaller like you did the first time) and es file explorer should mount /system correctly. You shouldn't lose any of your data; I didn't and dalingrin said the same thing on Twitter. Though, of course any tweaks you have made to /system will be reverted but since you haven't been able to mount it to change it that shouldn't bean issue.


----------



## JustK (Aug 21, 2011)

Worked for me thanks


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks this worked for me as well, would have never thought to reflash cm7 through recovery.


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

i tried the new market on my evo3d but i couldn't purchase apps. kept getting a market error. i could install free ones just fine though. went back to 3.1.5 and it's all good. there isn't much difference anyway so i'm sticking with that one. i would like to know if anyone else had that issue though.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

> i tried the new market on my evo3d but i couldn't purchase apps. kept getting a market error. i could install free ones just fine though. went back to 3.1.5 and it's all good. there isn't much difference anyway so i'm sticking with that one. i would like to know if anyone else had that issue though.


I had the same problem with purchasing apps on my Shift. I haven't tried it on the touchpad but I would imagine it's the same.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Its good but the search app button at top right spot no longer works


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

vareblade said:


> Its good but the search app button at top right spot no longer works


Works fine for me.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> Works fine for me.


it might need a restart then


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

JesusFreak316 said:


> Yes, reflash cm7 through clockwork mod recovery (as opposed to through acmeinstaller like you did the first time) and es file explorer should mount /system correctly. You shouldn't lose any of your data; I didn't and dalingrin said the same thing on Twitter. Though, of course any tweaks you have made to /system will be reverted but since you haven't been able to mount it to change it that shouldn't bean issue.





aptraum said:


> Thanks this worked for me as well, would have never thought to reflash cm7 through recovery.


Or download the latest ACME Installer and reflash CM7. It was updated after I installed CM7 and I had trouble with AdBlock apps until I reflashed.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Or download the latest ACME Installer and reflash CM7. It was updated after I installed CM7 and I had trouble with AdBlock apps until I reflashed.


Or just reflash through CWM like dalingrin has said.


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you. Worked for me, but I don't see any difference...


----------

